# Help!!! 5 foot tall monster german shepherd working dog!!!



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

That is, if he grows into these MONSTER ears... :spittingcoffee::rofl::rofl:

uppy::rofl:










*5 Months and one day old, still has baby canines, 23" tall, 55 lbs...*

*OMG! If he grows into those ears he is going to be 200lbs *heh he...

Regards from Australia...


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

lol those are huge ears! He is abosolutely adorable!


----------



## titan12 (Mar 18, 2013)

He is a big guy


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

he is/is going to be a pretty good size pooch


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

At least he is a good Gaurd Dog...

Here he is ON DUTY in my office, sends real chills up your spine he looks so ferocious...


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Teehee those are some big bunny ears to grow into!


----------



## lone Ranger (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, here he is, "Wolf Caesar" at 6 months in a few days... Playing in the river on my horse property with the Wolf Pack... 

25 1/2 inches at wither, 70 pounds, slow to develop on the RAW diet but strong... *I swear, he still has to grow 5 foot tall to get into these ears... :rofl:*



*He can't hardly lope if there is a headwind.. :rofl:*



*I am really hoping it is true and they develop slower on the RAW, cause he better be huge to grow into those Distant Early Warning Radar ears...* :shrug::fingerscrossed::rofl:


----------



## Ocean (May 3, 2004)

Your donkey sure has big teeth!


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I love the headwind comment!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the water photo 

Those are some BIG ears lol


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

He's awesome!


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

LOL I took that thread title literally for all of two or three seconds and thought 'OMG, someone has a 5 foot tall GSD? Does anyone breed these and are they HD tested because I want one'


----------

